# Is Potassium Permanganate Safe for plants ?



## comewithme07 (Mar 21, 2018)

By this weekend I'm going to get some new aquarium plants for my new tank !

Using chemicals for sterilization is worrying me abit.
I've read Potassium permanganates can kill plants, Is it true ??? 
If so how can I get rid of algae and snail eggs ? 
And what precautions I need to keep in mind if I sterilize it with PP ?

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I use peroxide. All oxidizers/bleach can be harmful because the concentration is too strong or you leave the bleach on the plant too long. I only leave the peroxide on the plants for 10-20 seconds. I wash if off and put into the tank.


----------

